# New to this forum!!



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys, just signed up on this forum. Some may recognize my username from other boards, where I go by irishmaniac or airbornejonny18b.  Im currently a sponsored athlete by Uncle Z, as I pursue my IFBB physique card. Been active duty army for almost 10years now. Hope everyone is having a great day. 
Jonny


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to the community..


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 3, 2014)

Mansir39 said:


> Welcome to the community..




thanks man! This forum seems pretty damned good from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 3, 2014)

It is an incredible community


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 3, 2014)

Mansir39 said:


> It is an incredible community


How do I make a signature? Or do I have to post a certain amount?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome Airbornjonny, Welcome, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 3, 2014)

Go to settings and on left will be edit sig


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2014)

^^ beat me to it.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome brother. I know for certain signatures, you have to upgrade your account. It's pretty cheap. Thanks for your service brother!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 3, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Welcome Airbornjonny, Welcome, and thank you for your service.


thank you,  for thanking me. 



Mansir39 said:


> Go to settings and on left will be edit sig


i don't have that option. Weird. 



BadGas said:


> Welcome brother. I know for certain signatures, you have to upgrade your account. It's pretty cheap. Thanks for your service brother!!


Thanks man!


1HungLo said:


> Welcome.


Thanks!!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 3, 2014)

I wound up paying the fee for the elite member status. now i can have a signature lol.


----------



## brazey (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Jonny how's it going?
I talk to this guy all the time and he is very stand up ass they get.

Glad to see you here.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 4, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> Hey Jonny how's it going?
> I talk to this guy all the time and he is very stand up ass they get.
> 
> Glad to see you here.


thanks for the kind words brother. hope you and the fam are enjoying the 4th.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  You'll love it.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard, man!


----------



## The Commissioner (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome. And thank you for your service!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## xstevex59 (Jul 9, 2014)

welcom


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 10, 2014)

thanks guys. loving this forum. great bunch of guys and gals.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------

